# Tweed Deluxe 5E3 Cabinet in Canada?



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Looking to buy a quality 5E3 cabinet (I'm not handy enough to build one) hoping to find one in Canada to avoid the hassle. Can anyone recommend a place? I did check out Trinity, but $400 for any empty cab is way over budget for me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You could try contacting Rich at Amplifiers Plus in Kitchener. 
He has a line of cabs that is new and he is calling them "Green Frog".

Here is his Kijiji ad:
http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...uction-guitar-amp-cabinets-W0QQAdIdZ371914742

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Dave. Will give him a shout.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a nice Walnut cab made by Robin Amps for sale. Slightly larger than a standard tweed cab, very well built. $200 + shipping


----------

